# fbc 107.3.4.2



## kelly green (Sep 14, 2017)

does anyone have any clarification on the intent of this section? I am a state certified building contractor with an engineering degree. the code states that you can certify plans that they conform with the wind provisions of the code. does this mean to certify a prescriptive method such as wfcm or are we able to calculate and build a design based on the code provision and component performances?

thanks you


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2017)

107.3.4.2 
Certifications by contractors authorized under the provisions of Section 489.115(4)(b), _Florida Statutes_, shall be considered equivalent to sealed plans and specifications by a person licensed under Chapter 471, _Florida Statutes_, or Chapter 481, _Florida Statutes_, by local enforcement agencies for plans review for permitting purposes relating to compliance with the wind-resistance provisions of the code or alternate methodologies approved by the Florida Building Commission for one- and two-family dwellings. Local enforcement agencies may rely upon such certification by contractors that the plans and specifications submitted conform to the requirements of the code for wind resistance. Upon good cause shown, local government code enforcement agencies may accept or reject plans sealed by persons licensed under Chapters 471, 481 or 489,_ Florida Statutes_.


----------



## cda (Sep 14, 2017)

http://www.floridabuilding.org/fbc/...n_POC/GeneralInformationOnCertifications2.pdf


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2017)

If you have a stamp, I would be able to accept that here. If a department has someone smart enough to argue with you, then you both show your math and see who is right...


----------



## kelly green (Sep 15, 2017)

sorry I did not state this well enough. I do have my degree but I am planning on doing the design certifications with my cbc license instead of going through the time and cost for a pe. if I am allowed to do this will my cbc then there is no need to purse the pe. 
also I have heard some say that it is only for prescriptive methods of the icc600 or wood framed construction manual  I don't think that was the intent. I also need clarification on that too please. or direction to where I can get it. my understaning is that it is allowing for design based on the same calculations as the design professional.


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2017)

I am thinking since it is Florida specific call the keepers of the gate and ask the question :;


https://floridabuilding.org/c/c_about.aspx


----------

